# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  عوامل کلیدی جذب نگاه مشتری در تابلوسازی پاسارگاد

## tablosazi024

*عوامل کلیدی جذب نگاه مشتری در تابلوسازی* صاحبان فروشگاه از مشکلات تبلیغات اطلاع دارند. بعضی از آنها به نمای  کلی و اندازه تابلو مغازه اهمیت میدهند، و برخی به دنبال جزئیات برای  افزایش فروش خود هستند. با پیشرفت در فن آوری های تابلو سازی، در حال حاضر  گزینه های بسیاری برای انتخاب تابلو مغازه مناسب کسب و کار شما وجود دارد. اجازه دهید یک مرور بر روی تمام انواع تابلوسازی هایی کنیم که می تواند به شما کمک کند تا طراحی تابلو فروشگاه خود را متحول کنید.

*تابلوسازی فضای بیرونی :*
 تابلوهای بیرونی اولین چیزی است که مشتریان شما می بینند. تصور اولیه  بسیار مهم است. به غیر از تصور اولیه مشتریان ، تابلو مغازه باید دید سریع و  آسان داشته باشد. مقرون به صرفه باشد و  بازاریابی 24/7 داشته باشد.
 تقریبا در همه فروشگاه ها با تغییر تابلو سازی در فضای باز، نما و  ساختار ساختمان شما تغییر میکند. در اینجا چند نکته برای انقلابی کردن  طراحی فروشگاه شما با تمرکز بر تابلو سازی مدرن و جدید بیان میکنیم:
طراحی تابلوهای منحصر بفرد و خاص تابلوسازی پاسارگاد


*طراحی اختصاصی تابلو*
 تابلوسازی اختصاصی و طراحی منحصر به فرد تابلو مغازه نقش بسزایی در دیده  شدن شما دارد. بی شک یک تابلوی متفاوت در میان انبوه تابلوهای هم شکل و  همرنگ و یکسان، جلوه گر خواهد شد و نگاه ها را به سوی خود متوجه میکند.  علاوه براین این رابطه کیفیت و جذابیت تابلوی مغازه ارتباط مستقیمی با تصور  مشتریان از محصولات شما دارند. هرگز یک عرضه کننده محصولات باکیفیت از روش  های چیپ و کم ارزش برای معرفی خود استفاده نمیکند.
 طراحی یک تابلو را  با عجله انجام ندهید، زیرا می تواند 365 روز در سال و  24 ساعت در روز قابل نمایش باشد. دست کم گرفتن قدرت طرح و جذابیت ظاهری می  تواند یک ضربه ی مرگبار برای کسب و کار شما باشد.

*استفاده از متریال مدرن و جدید در تابلوسازی*
 هر روز نسل جدیدی از تابلوهای حروف برجسته  وارد بازار میشود و تنوع متریال تابلوسازی بسیار زیاد شده. روزگاری پارچه  نویسی، پرچم و شیشه نویسی تنها مدل های تابلوسازی بودند. اگرچه نسل جدید  تابلوسازی با حضور تابلو چلنیوم ، تابلو پلکسی و تابلو استیل پا به عرصه  گذاشت. اما امروزه تابلو سوئدی، استیل دودی ، لایت باکس  ، تابلو کریستالی ، تابلو الماسی و تابلو لاس وگاسی مدرن ترین انواع  تابلوسازی هستند، که البته توانایی ساخت آنها توسط هر تابلوسازی امکان  ندارد و نیاز به تجربه، تخصص و توانایی مالی بالایی دارد.
ساخت لایت باکس و لوگو پلکسی کافه امضاء چیتگر بام لند


*سبک جدید و متفاوت تابلوسازی*
 یک تابلو لزوما کلیشه ای و شامل زیرسازی و حروف برجسته نیست. تابلو  میتواند شامل لوگوی شما باشد و یا به شکل لگوی شما باشد. حروف و اشکال  میتوانند حجم ها و اشکال متفاوت داشته باشند. تابلوی دریم لند، شهربازی شهر  رویای پرند نمونه ای خاص از یک تابلوی متفاوت با حجم های ویژه و خاص است.

*تناسب طرح و متریال تابلوسازی با مدل کسب و کار*
 صرافی ها و جواهر فروش ها معمولا از فلز استیل در قالب تابلو استیل برای  تابلوی خود استفاده میکنند. تابلوی استیل طلایی تابلوی مناسبی برای این  صنف بویژه طلافروش ها است. فروشگاه های محصولات کودک معمولا از تابلوی  پلکسی با رنگ های متنوع و شاد با زیرسازی روشن استفاده میکنند. تنوع رنگی  در تابلوی مغازه محصولات کودک و نوجوان بسیار متنوع است. نهادها و سازمان  ها و برندهای معتبر نیز از الگوی خاص خود برای تابلوهایشان استفاده میکنند.  رنگ سازمانی و طرح لوگوی این طیف از کسب و کارها نقش بسیار تعیین کننده ای  در نوع تابلوسازی آنها دارد. تابلوهای بانک انصار، تابلوهای سازمان صدا و  سیما، تابلوهای هایپر استار ،تابلوسازی برای پست بانک ، تابلو فولکس واگن و  … از جمله نمونه پروژه های انجام شده تابلوسازی پاسارگاد برای سازمان ها و نهادها است.
 فضایی که تابلو می خواهد در آن قرار گیرد را مورد توجه و ارزیابی قرار  دهید حتی نمای ساختمانی که تابلو در آن نصب می شود یا همسایگان تجاری شما  که صاحب کسب و کاری هستند و از تابلوهای تجاری استفاده کرده اند. تابلو  کامپوزیت و تابلو ترمووود از انواع زیرسازی تابلوهای حروف برجسته هستند.

تابلو سازی پاسارگاد، تابلوساز کانتینر



*تابلوسازی فضای داخلی:*
 مشتریان شما را در تمام روز از فروشگاه شما دیدن میکنند. هنگامی که آنها  داخل هستند، فروشگاه باید توجه خود را برای زمانی که آنها در آنجا هستند،  نگه دارد. بعضی از مشتریان با تاثیر تابلوی بیرونی شما وارد فروشگاه شده  اند اما اگر طراحی و تابلوهاس فضای داخلی نتواند آنها را جذب کند ممکن است  پس از بازدید، به زودی بروند. شما باید بازدید و حضور مشتری را تا زمانی که  گزینه های مختلفی برای انتخاب آنها وجود دارد و تا اتمام پروسه خرید حفظ.  در اینجا چند نکته برای تغییر ساختار فروشگاه شما با تمرکز بر تابلوسازی  داخلی بیان میکنیم:
ایده های بکر تابلوسازی پاسارگاد برای تابلو مغازه

 طراحی اختصاصی تابلوهای داخلی را نیز فراموش نکنید. همانقدر که  تابلوسازی فضای بیرونی باید متفاوت و جذاب باشد. تابلوهای فضای داخلی نیز  همین گونه اند. استفاده از طرح و رنگ مناسب، نورپردازی کافی در تابلوسازی  داخلی اهمیت بسیاری دارد.
 اهمیت انتخای رنگ ها: تابلو ها در همه اشکال و رنگ ها ظاهر قابل ساخت  هستند، اما زمانی که یک رنگ بیش از حد استفاده میشود و یا در کنار رنگ هایی  نامناسب بکار میرود، زیبایی خود را از دست داده و ممکن است نتیجه عکس و  حتی زننده داشته باشد. حتما دکوراسیون هایی را دیده اید که با وجود هزینه  مالی بسیار، حالت زننده داشته و مشتریان را فراری میدهند. مانند تابلوهای  نئون در برابر پس زمینه شلوغ، که خوانایی خود را از دست داده و تبدیل به یک  فرم گمراه کننده میشود.
 استفاده از پتانسیل پنجره و دیوار:  داستان ، داستان تبلیغات و نمایش  محصولات است. علاوه بر فضای داخلی و دیوارها از پتانسیل پنجره ها و دیوارها  نیز استفاده کنید و از آنها غافل نشوید.

 بنابراین، اگر شما به دنبال تابلو به عنوان یک ابزار بازاریابی قدرتمند  هستید سعی کنید این نکات را در طراحی تابلو مغازه خود رعایت نمایید. در  نهایت تابلوی شما تبدیل به تابلویی حیرت انگیز خواهد شد و باعث افزایش فروش  می شود.

 مقالات مرتبط تابلوسازی :
ایده های بکر تابلوسازی برای تابلو مغازه
منافع مشتری اولویت تابلوسازی پاسارگاد
طراحی تابلوهای منحصر بفرد و خاص تابلوسازی پاسارگاد
ایده های ناب و متفاوت برای تابلوسازی

----------

